# Water Damage/Who is responsible ?



## Heather_CDN (May 11, 2016)

Afternoon all,

not sure if i should have posting in "the ultimate guide to renting" or not so apologies if this is in the wrong spot.

After yesterdays rain my balcony drains finally backed up on me and my balcony flooded quite a bit, while i went out there to try and unclog the drain i was unsuccessful.

Late last night i received a letter under my door stating the apartment directly below me has flooded severely, i went and had a look and the walls are all bubbling out ( ouch ), water on the floors and all over really. Luckily it isn't rented out so there was no furniture damage. 

Anyways i have made an appointment today with building maintenance to come and unclog my drain BUT what i am wondering is will i be responsible for the water damages to the below apartment? 

I do not own the apartment and rent so would this potentially land on my landlord?

Thnx All


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
This should be covered by the landlords building insurance - so you will need to give their details to your neighbour.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

In one of my contracts in Dubai (Furjan I think) there was a very specific addendum noting that any damage to units below mine due to plumbing problems would be the tenant's (my) responsibility (!)

Maybe that means, that unless mentioned as in my case, the tenant would not be held liable for it


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> In one of my contracts in Dubai (Furjan I think) there was a very specific addendum noting that any damage to units below mine due to plumbing problems would be the tenant's (my) responsibility (!)
> 
> Maybe that means, that unless mentioned as in my case, the tenant would not be held liable for it


Hi,
But it's not a plumbing problem - it's a problem with the outside drainage, on the balcony.
That's a buildings problem - not internal plumbing (like when you let the bath overflow, for instance).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Heather_CDN (May 11, 2016)

thanks all for the replies .... just double checked my contract and it states Landlord is responsible for ANY drainage issues or damages due to flooding  Should be good to go


----------

